# Building a LTR Liberty Training Rifle



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

simply an LTR is a rifle built to train effective marksmanship

built around Appleseed style AQT target shooting 

this is fairly similar also to CMP rimfire sporter shooting from the publications I have read.

the base rifle for this build is a Ruger 10/22 Deluxe 22lr carbine with 18.5 inch barrel.

some background on the course of fire 
25 meters or 82 feet if you prefer.

shooters are given a Preparation period before each stage during prep you 
MAY - handle your gun make adjustments , get your sling on , get in shooting position , dry fire on the target.

you MAY NOT have any ammo present on your mat and you may not load or fire 

between stages the line is cleared - magazine out , action open , chamber flag in , safety on , rifle grounded ejection port up no one may touch the rifle again till prep begins.

stage 1 100 yard simulation 2 minutes standing, hasty sling , load on load command 10 rounds fire on FIRE and stop at or before ceasefire. 

stage 2 200 yard simulation 55 seconds transition to seated , loop sling , load 2 rounds on fire , reload with 8 rounds (no load command given) stop on cease fire.

stage 3 300 yard simulation 65 seconds transition to prone, loop sling , load 2 on fire and reload with 8 rounds (no load command give)

stage 4 400 yard simulation 5 minutes , start prone , load 10 rounds command and fire on fire command. slow fire points are double value accuracy matters.

for stage 2 and 3 your magazines start on the mat so that you make the transition then load 

10 rounds per stage 4 stages 40 rounds a target 

250 is a perfect score 
210 or higher is a qualifying score
235 is distinguished for iron sights 
240 is distinguished for optics

the target and course of fire is designed for 4 MOA shooting finding a rifle and shooter combination that will shoot consistently 4 moa means rack grade equipment works fine in most cases.

as I understand it service personnel who qualify consistently at Appleseed go on to shoot expert on their next qualification with great consistency.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

why a 10/22 and why the Deluxe

why a 10/22 ? it is a reasonable cost rifle of good quality with many parts and accessories available as well as just a very reliable easy to maintain gun to start with.

why a Deluxe? it was 10 dollars more and I don't care for the barrel band on the standard. the barrel band keeps in my experience the rifle form performing to it's capability with just a bit of work.

the Deluxe while having more aesthetically pleasing to me walnut it also has a fairly grippy rubber butt pad that I find stays were I put it reasonable well. it also lacks the barrel band I would remove any way.

some people do use other rifles I have shot the AQT successfully with bolt action rifles the Marlin 795 is also commonly used and does cost less.

but for parts and accessories availability the 10/22 really shines.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the bare minimum you could absolutely clean and lube the off the shelf 10/22 and shoot.

in Appleseed shooting is taught with the GI web sling , this adjustable cotton sling works very well and is very cost effective at around 13-15 dollars.
the stock 10/22 comes with 1 inch sling loops and GI web slings are 1 1/4 inches.
the easiest thing to do is to unscrew the sling loops and add replacement sling studs and swivels to your sling.
remember the crush washers they help you to get the right clocking without crushing or splitting the wood. 

the uncle mikes work well and are about 10 dollars you may find other brands also 
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...chable-wood-screw-type-sling-swivel-set-black
I like to put a drip of wood glue down the hole after test fitting before tightening them for final instillation. 

and a sling https://www.midwayusa.com/product/966254/cj-weapons-m1-garand-web-sling-cotton-olive-drab
at the time of writing this these are back-ordered nearly every where I looked.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

a step further , the bolt stop pin is steel and works fine for a long time. it has been my experience after time it loosens in it's hole to the point where when you break down the rifle simply turning the receiver on it's side it falls out.

the concern is that battering of this pin in some cases has been the cause of battering the hole in the aluminum recover so that it loosens or under extreme circumstances with hyper velocity ammo cracks the receiver. 

a friend has for many years been running Derlin rod replacing this bolt stop / buffer pin there are commercially sold option that run around 10-12 dollars.
I purchased 3 feet of 1/4 inch derlin rod for under 10 dollars shipped, Derlin is a high temp acrylic plastic we frequently see it used it the muzzle loading world as a ram rod it is somewhat flexible yet durable as well as being minimally effected by solvents.

3 feet will make about 26 of these pins replace them when deformed the pin is 1.250 long by .025 round after cutting them they need a bit of fitting with a fine file and a drill. I chuck them about 1/3 in the drill and de-bur and slightly chamfer the ends when it fits with a little pressure I flip it around and repeat then install when they need only a slight tap from a small soft face mallet

does replacing the pin make it any more accurate? unsure I have friends that have built a number of 1moa 10/22 for competition and done accuracy testing after many of the steps they take but that wasn't a point they did testing but at 40 cents even if it only serves as a sacrificial buffer and to quiet the gun I feel like that is worth it.

LTR's tend to be high mileage rifles not uncommon to fire up to 500 rounds in an Appleseed weekend as well as practice at your home range.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

modifying the bolt hold open

this is not necessary but is a convenience change to the rifle.

your laying prone slung up and trying to get the bolt to release while you can't see what your doing maybe even wearing gloves. the modification to the bolt hold open allows you to simply pull back on the bolt magazine in and let it go chambering a round yet when you open the bolt and push up on the bolt hold open it is still there to hold back the bolt.

here is a simple video to show you how to modify the bolt hold open.

I found all I needed was a 5/32 chain saw file to modify this by placing it in my padded vice jaws and filing off the nub.

you can also purchase these and just replace the part. for about 10-15 dollars
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/928688102/volquartsen-automatic-bolt-release-ruger-10-22


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

enhance sights.

the factory irons while better than many leave something to be desired when shooting simulated 400 yard targets.

for Irons Tech sights are a very good option this gives the same sight picture as most US service rifles the front sight post is that of an ar15A1 and the rear aperture is that of the A2 style 0-2 and long range leaf with approximately a 6moa increase when the leaf is flipped.

optics are also a good option large high powered scopes are not needed 

I have one 10/22 with tech sights , this build I am using a Vortex 2-7x32 

be sure to use blue lock-tight on the scope and base mounting screws and do not over toque the screws it is easy to do.


if you don't have a inch pounds torque wrench it may be something you want to look into.

in addition to using it to properly toque the scope and mounting hardware. 

the last bit of accuracy can often be achieved by finding the take-down bolt torque your gun groups best with.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I am going to see how this one shoots before sanding out the barrel channel and glass bedding the action. 
but that would be the final step for me typically.

my friends who have built several also re-crown the muzzle and cut the breach face and re-chamber with a bentz chamber reamer.

they get some very impressive results but I have not done that to any yet.

these added steps are unnecessary clean and lube , sights and sling , possibly the auto bolt release mod, go forth and make yourself a better shooter. 

at lease unnecessary for the beginner but at some point if you find yourself shooting better than the rifle capable then better ammo and these changes are appropriate.

the friends who have been building these have all shot distinguished and are very close to 250 which they have set as a goal.


for lube I have switched to Hornady One shot gun cleaner and lube, it worked well at a Winterseed event and seems to attract less of the carbon so common with 22lr ammo.

Ruger really has gotten better with the triggers over the last 20 years , they may be plastic housings now but they are decent out of the box with some lube.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

I got the scope mounted up Thursday and got it on paper not really zeroed at 25 yards and 50 rounds though it just to make sure it was functioning well.
let one of my shooting sports Junior leaders run it in the shoot this weekend. it was keeping most everything under about a nickle at 25 meters for him in practice , I will have to put it on paper from the bench and see but first order of business using the factory weaver rail even with an extended ring it was still too far back for me , I ordered up an extended scope mount rail it should be here in a few days , I probably should have started with that but was trying not to spend the money if I didn't need to.

not wanting to sand out the channel till I know what it does from the factory the one thing I did do is torque the action screw , setting the torque on that at 20 inch pounds , it is tight enough without crushing wood or pulling on the barrel. more shooting will tell but groups are looking promising.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

after giving it a try with the scope mounted on the factory weaver rail it just wasn't far enough forward for me so with a little help from an EGW 20moa extended rail and the weaver high quad-lock extended rings it is far enough forward.

why a 20 MOA rail on a 22lr? some friends are developing a friendly competition with 22lr at 200 yards so being the same price as 0 MOA so why not try their game.

yes it is very far forward , it is a 2-7x32 I have the same scope on a few other guns they have fairly long eye relief not really needed on a 22lr but I like the scope and I am fairly tall.
if I make any further change it will likely be to glass bed the action and free float the barrel.


----------

